# turkey petrol filling fiddle



## mangomaxxx (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, I have lived in Turkey and know of a scam carried out on foreigners - mainly with hire cars or foreign number plates.

The attendant fills up for you and takes the money at the end of filling. Therefore, there is no need to get out of your vehicle, as they immediately approach your window, take your keys to unlock the petrol cap etc. I would advise getting out of the vehicle and making a point of showing that you are watching the pump. They have been known to actually not put anything in at all, but mainly they put in less than you asked for. Also, there was 2 attendants involved in this scam, working as a team.

Turkey is a wonderful place and it is a shame that an otherwise nice trip could be spoiled by such an experience.

Bob and Max


----------

